# Shared Hosting Under $5 Year?



## kunnu (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello,

If you can buy VPS at $6 - $10 year then why you can't buy shared hosting at this price?

Thanks.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2014)

Eh, probably. But why would you want to? 

Shared hosting, or a VPS, at that price point just screams bad news. I'm sure someone out there would sell $5/year shared hosting from their Alpha Master Reseller plan. 

Good luck.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 2, 2014)

If you don't mind no support or SLAs then why not check out free hosting?


----------



## mikho (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm not a reseller and sell them from $3/year, there is an offer thread on this board where you can find the url to it.


----------



## kunnu (Jan 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Eh, probably. But why would you want to?
> 
> Shared hosting, or a VPS, at that price point just screams bad news. I'm sure someone out there would sell $5/year shared hosting from their Alpha Master Reseller plan.
> 
> Good luck.


I mean If VPS is available at $5 - $10 year then why shared hosting is not available at this price?($2/year)


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jan 2, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> If you don't mind no support or SLAs then why not check out free hosting?


Usually free hosting only gives you big downtime.


----------



## mikho (Jan 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Eh, probably. But why would you want to?


Landing page? While setting up the original page somewhere else?


Not interested in server management?


And probably a few more reasons.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 2, 2014)

mikho said:


> I'm not a reseller and sell them from $3/year, there is an offer thread on this board where you can find the url to it.


Woops, sorry. I didn't mean any disrespect with my response 

Like most things, there are some exceptions but I think you get the gist of what I was getting at. I was thinking of your average WHT alpha reseller jumping at the chance to make $5


----------



## mikho (Jan 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Woops, sorry. I didn't mean any disrespect with my response
> 
> 
> Like most things, there are some exceptions but I think you get the gist of what I was getting at. I was thinking of your average WHT alpha reseller jumping at the chance to make $5


No harm done, I don't advertise it here since people didn't like the domain name


----------



## willie (Jan 2, 2014)

https://my.freecpanelsharedhosting.com/ is Low End Spirit's shared hosting option.  I haven't tried the shared hosting but their 3 euro/year VPS's work amazingly well considering what they cost.


----------



## kunnu (Jan 2, 2014)

lol,  lot of VPS Providers sell VPS under $5 - $10 year but no one want to sell shared hosting under $5 year.


----------



## mikho (Jan 2, 2014)

kunnu said:


> lol, lot of VPS Providers sell VPS under $5 - $10 year but no one want to sell shared hosting under $5 year.


Having problem reading or are my posts invisible?


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Jan 2, 2014)

Edit: removed.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 2, 2014)

I had been thinking about running a special and also expanding the shared hosting side of my business.  This was one of the things I've been thinking about   I already offer yearly shared at $10 and it's a hit.  It's consistently a hit.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 2, 2014)

I would love to sell $3/year shared hosting plans but for some reason our $12/year plans are selling like crazy (I have no idea why or how but we get a ton of sign-ups a week for this plan that we don't even advertise). I've even considered raising our prices since we keep having to upgrade the server and the next upgrade will require a completely new build.

That being said I plan on re-opening my free cPanel host again now that I have more time to run it and I just did some work on the management script. Free web hosting is my true passion and I've been wanting to get back into it for years.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 2, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> That being said I plan on re-opening my free cPanel host again now that I have more time to run it and I just did some work on the management script. Free web hosting is my true passion and I've been wanting to get back into it for years.


Hope you get us informed about the progress?


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 2, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> Hope you get us informed about the progress?


Will do. Here's the old website for those interested: http://sitezombie.com

Originally it was hosted on Secure Dragon's cPanel server but I plan on building a new server just for it (still unsure if I'm going to do DDOS protection or not at this time so location is up for debate).


----------



## mikho (Jan 2, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> I would love to sell $3/year shared hosting plans but for some reason our $12/year plans are selling like crazy (I have no idea why or how but we get a ton of sign-ups a week for this plan that we don't even advertise). I've even considered raising our prices since we keep having to upgrade the server and the next upgrade will require a completely new build.
> 
> 
> That being said I plan on re-opening my free cPanel host again now that I have more time to run it and I just did some work on the management script. Free web hosting is my true passion and I've been wanting to get back into it for years.


It has also been somewhat of a "project" for me to be able to offer free hosting and from time to time there is a free package available.


limited compared to the paid option but no need to post on some forum or place ads on the website.


----------



## jebat_ks (Jan 2, 2014)

kunnu said:


> I mean If VPS is available at $5 - $10 year then why shared hosting is not available at this price?($2/year)


Customer support by far is the highest cost for most business.


----------



## BlueVM (Jan 3, 2014)

We've offered $5 per year shared hosting for two years now... feel free to purchase one if you're interested.


----------



## kunnu (Jan 3, 2014)

mikho said:


> Having problem reading or are my posts invisible?


$5 per year?


----------



## mikho (Jan 3, 2014)

kunnu said:


> $5 per year?


Yes. 
And one package for $3/ year.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Jan 3, 2014)

We offer hosting for $5/Semi-Annually that is inside the price range you were talking.


----------

